# connect iMac to a tv, what connection do I need?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

When I buy the new system, I want to buy all the necessary accessories I need already, so I was wondering if I can connect an imac intel to a tv every now and then. If so, what cable connection would I need to get?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Apple Mini DVI - Video adapter. Then you need either an SVideo cable or RCA depending on what input your TV has.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...kqEgW2cf7Z1KIq7UxFyD/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.0.1










Unless of course your TV has a DVI or HDMI input. Then you need the Mini DVI to DVI adapter and the appropriate cable.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks gary


----------

